# iPhone vs Galaxy Nexus: The ultimate poll



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

My girlfriend is pushing me. She's tired of paying home phone just for my use. (She already have a cell phone)
So, the geek/anarchist in my says: "Go for the nexus" Open source, alternative to the biggest name bla bla bla.
The guy that doesn't feel like programming/testing/searching/dealing with the problems of multiples versions and such says: Get an iPhone and be done with it.

So, in you opinion, wich one is best and why?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I personally don't feel there is a 'better'. They will always go back and forth spec wise, so it really comes down to which you prefer using and which you enjoy using more. I personally prefer the iPhone and iOS. But, that's just preference. I don't think it's 'better'.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I have to admit I'm already using alot of Google apps with chrome/gmail/agenda... maybe it's a sign.
I'm just not sure wich one to choose!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Just about everyone I know has an iPhone and it seems far too common that they die just after their warranty expires. I can't believe how many people that happens to. I was in the market for a phone earlier and after reading reviews and asking around I went with the Samsung Galaxy S II. It's easily the best phone I've ever owned. Really cool for just about anything I need it to do. It's more than I need, to be honest, and I'm fairly up with technology and have lots of apps and stuff on it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mark P said:


> Just about everyone I know has an iPhone and it seems far too common that they die just after their warranty expires. I can't believe how many people that happens to. I was in the market for a phone earlier and after reading reviews and asking around I went with the Samsung Galaxy S II. It's easily the best phone I've ever owned. Really cool for just about anything I need it to do. It's more than I need, to be honest, and I'm fairly up with technology and have lots of apps and stuff on it.


On the other side of that though, pretty much everyone I know uses iPhones and I don't know a single person who has had one die.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've never tried a Galaxy but got an iPhone earlier this year after years of having a Blackberry for work. I am perfectly happy with the iPhone. Seamless integration with my Mac and iPad. It's the cats meow as far as I'm concerned. Love it. Can't wait to upgrade to the 4S. Can't see myself ever switching to a Galaxy or any other smartphone.

PS I've never heard of anyone iPhone dying either.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've never tried a Galaxy but got an iPhone earlier this year after years of having a Blackberry for work. I am perfectly happy with the iPhone. Seamless integration with my Mac and iPad. It's the cats meow as far as I'm concerned. Love it. Can't wait to upgrade to the 4S. Can't see myself ever switching to a Galaxy or any other smartphone.
> 
> *PS I've never heard of anyone iPhone dying either*.


I don't doubt it does happen, but Mark P makes it sound like it's a really common occurrence. I haven't read or seen anything personally that confirms that. Any high tech gadget can fail, and I don't think iPhones failure rates are any higher than any other smartphone.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I also just shopped for a new phone and got the new I-phone 4S.
The cloud feature was great, this will share all your apps with your devices at home and stores your data incase $h!t happens with your computer. 

The camera on it is amazing, the speed of it is much faster than my previous I-Phone and it just feels good.
I also have a brand new blackberry that I got the same day as my apple, this is work only. For e-mails and writting its much better than the apple but that is the only benifit.

FYI best buy gave me an warrenty with my phone so if it has any problems for the next year its a straight exchange for whatever phone they carry. It $10 a month or so but worth it, your 3 year cost for the phone with data works out to $1800 or something..


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The iPhone 4S is excellent. Hell, the 4 can hang with most brand new Android phones in day-to-day use. I've had a 4S since launch and it has yet to let me down. I'm no fan of Apple as a company, but I've been extremely satisfied with every product of theirs I've owned.

My complaint with many Android phones is not the operating system. I prefer Android 4.0 to iOS 5, actually. The drawback is that so many manufacturers are rushing half-baked Android handsets to market, HTC and LG being awful for this. I'd be very hesitant to purchase one of their flagship phones.

The good news is that Samsung's flagship phones are excellent. The Galaxy S II (my personal favourite Android) is an incredibly reliable and well designed phone; I'd say it rivals the iPhone for overall quality. It's too early to tell with the Nexus, but I'm generally very impressed with Samsung and would be inclined to take a chance on it. My single complaint with the Nexus is that it's too damn large.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iPhone locks you into the crappy iTunes world. G Nex is a wide open canvas. I moved from the iPhone 4 to the S2 and now the Nexus and couldn't be happier.

Best part about the Nexus is it clean and Google controlled. No, crapware and half baked manufacturer's customized roms.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sure the android stuff is fine. I have friends with them. The thing is, they're all changing to iPhones one by one. I'm not sure why

I'm happy as hell with my iPhone and will likely get a new one when this one dies, but so far it's going strong.

I think Apple is for people who want to open the box and use the thing without being an engineer.

All I know is, the Apple stuff I have works right out of the box. You can basically toss the "owners manual" which is a single printed card, in the garbage and use it. 

No IT support is required.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been using a Galaxy sII-X from Telus for about 2 months now, and Android phones in general for about 2 years. Having used both the Iphone and Android phones extensively, unless you are already invested in Apple hardware I honestly can't see a single reason not to go with the Galaxy. In terms of hardware specs, functionality, overall quality and app support, the two phones are nearly identical. Apple's app store is quite a bit larger, but the gap is closing, and honestly I haven't come across a single app that I would actually use that isn't available on both platforms. 

The Iphone's biggest downside (and the reason I will likely never buy one) is Apple's flat out refusal to use SD memory and removable batteries. This just isn't acceptable for this kind of device, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, obviously, my friends with suicidal iPhones consist of a statistically insignificant sampling of the cell phone using public, but it was enough to scare me away when I made my decision. That and the fact that in my small city there were no Apple stores and I'd had lousy experiences with Apple's customer service over the phone (I've owned numerous Macs and an iPad). 

To be honest, Apple and I have broken up from a previously great relationship. Everything was awesome when we met, but over the years, they changed and they're not the company that I originally fell for. Even with my office computer I ended up going back to my ex-OS a year ago.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a 4S and I'm happy with it. I'm not using it near it's full potential and I take comfort knowing I have a top-notch product. I owned a blackberry w/o bbm, and had the first HTC dream. I prefer the keyboard of the HTC but the iPhone is better in every other way (also note there's a 3-year difference or so between them).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone had problems with differents version of Android and the app compatibility?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> iPhone locks you into the crappy iTunes world. G Nex is a wide open canvas. I moved from the iPhone 4 to the S2 and now the Nexus and couldn't be happier.
> 
> Best part about the Nexus is it clean and Google controlled. No, crapware and half baked manufacturer's customized roms.


You forgot that there is a huge portion of users who want something powerful, yet extremely easy to use though. They don't really care about a wide open canvas. 

And for those of us who want more power feature from an iPhone, we Jailbreak. Though in my case, the new iOS offers a huge portion of the features I used to jailbreak for, so I have been using it unjailbroken.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I can only tell you what one of my friends told me. I just got the Samsung Galaxy II. When he saw it he said, "Oh, I see you got the new Galaxy phone. I wish I would have got that instead of my iPhone but it wasn't available at the time." 

It has a larger screen, is basically a computer in your hand and is less prone to hackers getting into your phone and redirecting your calls through a sub provider which can cost you megabucks and a big hassle in getting it resolved.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I can only tell you what one of my friends told me. I just got the Samsung Galaxy II. When he saw it he said, "Oh, I see you got the new Galaxy phone. I wish I would have got that instead of my iPhone but it wasn't available at the time."
> 
> It has a larger screen, is basically a computer in your hand and is less prone to hackers getting into your phone and redirecting your calls through a sub provider which can cost you megabucks and a big hassle in getting it resolved.


Again though, there are people in the threads with friends who switched from Samsung to Apple. Everyone knows someone who switched from one phone to another for various reasons. But that doesn't mean one is 'better' than the other. The best thing to do is go to a store and play around with the phone and see what OS you prefer. If you have every bell and whistle under the sun and hate the usability of the OS, then the features don't really matter. Things like a bigger screen don't always mean much. EG if battery life is more of a concern to someone, they may not want or need the bigger screen. The companies are always going to be going back and forth in a feature war. It's always going to come back to what YOU prefer usability wise. There is no set answer to who will prefer iOS and who will prefer Android. You only know by trying.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Again though, there are people in the threads with friends who switched from Samsung to Apple. Everyone knows someone who switched from one phone to another for various reasons. But that doesn't mean one is 'better' than the other. The best thing to do is go to a store and play around with the phone and see what OS you prefer. If you have every bell and whistle under the sun and hate the usability of the OS, then the features don't really matter. Things like a bigger screen don't always mean much. EG if battery life is more of a concern to someone, they may not want or need the bigger screen. The companies are always going to be going back and forth in a feature war. It's always going to come back to what YOU prefer usability wise. There is no set answer to who will prefer iOS and who will prefer Android. You only know by trying.


You sound like you have and iPhone.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> You sound like you have and iPhone.


 
I have owned several phones and am trying to provide a balanced opinion. Everyone in this thread will know someone who switched from one phone to another because they thought one was 'better'. But that has no bearing whatsoever on what the OP will think is 'better'. Until he pickups up some phones and plays around with them, he'll have no idea which OS he prefers. If there was one phone or one OS that was the 'best' than the others wouldn't exist. Everyone has different needs. EG, I don't like Blackberries at all but have friends who LOVE them and they suit their needs perfectly. So telling them an iPhone or Nexus is 'better' because I 'switched to one' or because my 'friends think they are better' is silly.

You can seriously tell me you think something like screen size will be more important to him than the usability of the OS and which OS he prefers? Or that he shouldn't go to a store and play around with some phones rather than just go by what people tell him? Why does that require a snide comment regarding what phone that I use? Is it not valid advice?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*torndownunit*: Your advices are more than valuable to me. You seem to know ton of stuff about smartphone (and other techy stuff). I understand your point of best versus best to your needs, don't worry.

I went to a store and try both, and I think both have great feature to offer. My only concern now is about the battery life. The saleman told me that Nexus have a really short battery life, less than 10 hours of use...that is bad. But on the other side, the screen is bigger than other phones. Any Nexus owners to confirm?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> *torndownunit*: Your advices are more than valuable to me. You seem to know ton of stuff about smartphone (and other techy stuff). I understand your point of best versus best to your needs, don't worry.
> 
> I went to a store and try both, and I think both have great feature to offer. My only concern now is about the battery life. The saleman told me that Nexus have a really short battery life, less than 10 hours of use...that is bad. But on the other side, the screen is bigger than other phones. Any Nexus owners to confirm?


Battery life is directly proportional to screen on time. It's a big high resolution screen. If you leave the phone with the screen on, the battery will drain in about 4 hours. Light use you can get days out of the battery.

I put my nexus on the charger nightly and most times I still have well over 50% of my battery left with light to moderate use all day.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> *Battery life is directly proportional to screen on time. It's a big high resolution screen. If you leave the phone with the screen on, the battery will drain in about 4 hours.* Light use you can get days out of the battery.
> 
> I put my nexus on the charger nightly and most times I still have well over 50% of my battery left with light to moderate use all day.


That's the point I was trying to make about phones in general as well. Though I guess that leads to accusations of people an Apple fan boy. Different people have completely different uses for the phone and a larger screen just may not be a priority for some users.

I get about 2 days out of my iPhone checking email, making calls, playing some Words with friends. Moderate use. But if I watched video on it or played games several hours a day, I don't think I'd get much more than 8-10 hours either. Those types of activities will drain the battery on any phone.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> *torndownunit*: Your advices are more than valuable to me. You seem to know ton of stuff about smartphone (and other techy stuff). I understand your point of best versus best to your needs, don't worry.
> 
> I went to a store and try both, and I think both have great feature to offer. My only concern now is about the battery life. The saleman told me that Nexus have a really short battery life, less than 10 hours of use...that is bad. But on the other side, the screen is bigger than other phones. Any Nexus owners to confirm?


It mostly depends on use and your power settings. Remember that this is really a mini computer in your hand so if you are using all its features all the time, then the battery can be used up in about a day. When I first got mine, I didn't realize this. A friend has the same phone and told me about changing the power settings. Now I get about 3 days between charges and I am a fairly heavy user.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I have owned several phones and am trying to provide a balanced opinion. Everyone in this thread will know someone who switched from one phone to another because they thought one was 'better'. But that has no bearing whatsoever on what the OP will think is 'better'. Until he pickups up some phones and plays around with them, he'll have no idea which OS he prefers. If there was one phone or one OS that was the 'best' than the others wouldn't exist. Everyone has different needs. EG, I don't like Blackberries at all but have friends who LOVE them and they suit their needs perfectly. So telling them an iPhone or Nexus is 'better' because I 'switched to one' or because my 'friends think they are better' is silly.
> 
> You can seriously tell me you think something like screen size will be more important to him than the usability of the OS and which OS he prefers? Or that he shouldn't go to a store and play around with some phones rather than just go by what people tell him? Why does that require a snide comment regarding what phone that I use? Is it not valid advice?


Because I wasn't telling him what phone to buy. Rather I was telling him my experience. Reading between the lines, it seemed to me that you were trying to sell him on an iPhone. 

Going and checking everything out and getting the specifics on the phone is definitely the wise way to go about getting a phone these days because there are some big differences. That's how I ended up getting the Galaxy II. The salesman sold me on it and away from the iPhone which I was going to buy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As has been said, phones are so much better these days than even five years ago that for the average person it comes down to elements beyond the purely technical.

The reason this poll is so lop sided in my opinion, is because the Apple stuff works, works well, and works without the operator being an engineer.

No doubt the droid stuff is good, but based on my conversations with droid users within my company, the Apple stuff is easier, more "plug and play" if you will.

In fact, my wife gave her droid to her sister and now uses an older Apple iPhone.

I'm not saying it's better, but I sure didn't try to influence her. I bought the dang droid in the first place.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ihave little opinion of the droid phones as I have never owned one, know a couple folks have the HTC and LOVE it! I have the 1Phone 4s and love that, but that's because I have been using iTunes ect for years and was carrying both a phone and my i pod classic everywhere. It was easier for me to use the iPhone for everything. We also have a Mac. BUT my husband has a blackberry and loves that. It's whatever floats your boat. You likely can't go wrong either way.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I know my last posts were harsh, but the 2 above sum up why I was expressing the view I was. As both Milkman and Starbuck said, there are a bunch of great phones out there. There is no right and wrong answer.

You shouldn't be buying one based of hearing a friend of a friend's iPhone broke down, or because another friend get's no battery live on their Nexus, or buying the phone that the salesman is telling he thinks it's the 'better' phone. Everyone has their own uses for a phone, and therefore tend to have a strong bias as to what is 'better'. You should look for the feature set you need, check online reviews to see if there are common issues, then you should pick up the phone first hand in the store and make your decision. 

Phones are one thing people who a blind loyalty to. But in just the case of say just the iPhone, some people love them because they are Apple, some people hate them because they are Apple and either situation is their ONLY motivation for buying or not buying one. And the same can be applied to users of other brands nowadays. So getting advice from people who fall into those categories is kind of fruitless.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would sum it up this way about the two phones. For non-business people and kids who like all the apps and the "i" adaptability the iPhone is likely your choice. 

For Business people and those interested in a more secure device, the Galaxy is the better choice. 

Now, if they could put those two together, that would make the choice a no-brainer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> For Business people and those interested in a more secure device, the Galaxy is the better choice.


How do you figure that? Can you point to articles that show a rise in Android-based phones in the enterprise? That's news to me that business are even contemplating Android-based phones...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> How do you figure that? Can you point to articles that show a rise in Android-based phones in the enterprise? That's news to me that business are even contemplating Android-based phones...


Ya really. If anything Android is less secure because their app store is completely wide open for submissions. Open source can be great for some things, but not for others.

For people really focusing on security, it seems Blackberry is still the option they pick.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

iaresee said:


> How do you figure that? Can you point to articles that show a rise in Android-based phones in the enterprise? That's news to me that business are even contemplating Android-based phones...


Yes, there was a documentary on the iPhones showing that they are very easily hacked and these scam companies are re-directing the calls to/from mostly iPhones and putting the calls through a secondary provider at astronomical prices. Here is a YouTube link describing the problems. When I came across this it was mostly in Europe but the scam was working its way to North America. 

One of the videos shows a guy discussing how easy this is done and demonstrates how it can be set up in about and hour. So, if you have an iPhone, you should be aware of this and check your account online on a regular basis.

Galaxy also has a more user friendly for downloading files from Word, Excel, Outlook, etc. I believe the newest Blackberry has this feature as well.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, there was a documentary on the iPhones showing that they are very easily hacked and these scam companies are re-directing the calls to/from mostly iPhones and putting the calls through a secondary provider at astronomical prices. Here is a YouTube link describing the problems. When I came across this it was mostly in Europe but the scam was working its way to North America.
> 
> One of the videos shows a guy discussing how easy this is done and demonstrates how it can be set up in about and hour. So, if you have an iPhone, you should be aware of this and check your account online on a regular basis.
> 
> Galaxy also has a more user friendly for downloading files from Word, Excel, Outlook, etc. I believe the newest Blackberry has this feature as well.


Scary OS flaw that will likely be addressed. But it also doesn't equate to enterprise users using Android which is what iaresee specifically asked about. Show some reports of enterprise users switching on mass to Galaxy phones.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I would sum it up this way about the two phones. For non-business people and kids who like all the apps and the "i" adaptability the iPhone is likely your choice.
> 
> For Business people and those interested in a more secure device, the Galaxy is the better choice.
> 
> Now, if they could put those two together, that would make the choice a no-brainer.


Sorry, but that's completely wrong. iOS is far more secure than Android. A possible exception would be Amazon's Kindle Fire, where the firmware has been modified to allow Amazon extra control over application privileges on the devices. So far, I have yet to see that on a smartphone.

That said, BlackBerry is the ideal choice if security is a huge concern - BIS provides a fully-secured pipeline for any data transmitted outside of the device. It's a shame that such great security is squandered on such poor excuses for smartphones, though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Andy said:


> Sorry, but that's completely wrong. iOS is far more secure than Android. A possible exception would be Amazon's Kindle Fire, where the firmware has been modified to allow Amazon extra control over application privileges on the devices. So far, I have yet to see that on a smartphone.
> 
> That said, BlackBerry is the ideal choice if security is a huge concern - BIS provides a fully-secured pipeline for any data transmitted outside of the device. It's a shame that such great security is squandered on such poor excuses for smartphones, though.


Ya I know I sound like I am nitpicking your posts in this thread Steadfastly, but the problem is you state an opinion as fact. You can't make a statement like the Galaxy is a better business phone without pointing to any articles, surveys, reports etc. Pointing out an iOS flaw does not equate to the Galaxy phone being the phone of choice for businesses.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Scary OS flaw that will likely be addressed. But it also doesn't equate to enterprise users using Android which is what iaresee specifically asked about. Show some reports of enterprise users switching on mass to Galaxy phones.


I didn't say anything about people switching. that's what Iaresee brought up. I only identified the pluses and negatives I see for each phone. I actually started out to buy and iPhone myself until the guy at the store told me why the Galaxy II was a better phone.

So, if you guys have issues with the Galaxy II, I could give you the address and phone number for this store where they sold both phones and you could take up your argument with him. 

I would be upset at making the wrong choice as you guys have too, but fortunately, I got steered in the right direction by this store techi.







kksjur







Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I would sum it up this way about the two phones. For non-business people and kids who like all the apps and the "i" adaptability the iPhone is likely your choice.
> 
> For Business people and those interested in a more secure device, the Galaxy is the better choice.
> 
> Now, if they could put those two together, that would make the choice a no-brainer.


In reply to your last post, look at the quote. Do you even read what you post? How is this not posting your opinion as fact. There is no 'wrong choice'. If you have to have some guy in a store tell you what you should think, you have issues. He steered you in HIS direction. That does not make it the "right" direction.

Because you and some guy in a store says a Samsung phone is better, it does not make it fact. You can't just post unsubstantiated nonsense and say it's fact.

Sad, sad trolling effort. It comes across as stupidity not trolling.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't say anything about people switching. that's what Iaresee brought up. I only identified the pluses and negatives I see for each phone. I actually started out to buy and iPhone myself until the guy at the store told me why the Galaxy II was a better phone.
> 
> So, if you guys have issues with the Galaxy II, I could give you the address and phone number for this store where they sold both phones and you could take up your argument with him.
> 
> ...


You're adorable.

The only wrong choice here is your absolutist viewpoint.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't say anything about people switching. that's what Iaresee brought up. I only identified the pluses and negatives I see for each phone.


Right, and I asked for some corroboration on the claim. If it was as secure as you claim businesses should be moving to it droves. They're not.



> I actually started out to buy and iPhone myself until the guy at the store told me why the Galaxy II was a better phone.


Oh boy...



> So, if you guys have issues with the Galaxy II, I could give you the address and phone number for this store where they sold both phones and you could take up your argument with him.
> 
> I would be upset at making the wrong choice as you guys have too, but fortunately, I got steered in the right direction by this store techi.
> 
> ...


You're repeating what a phone salesmen in a store told you a fact?

Dude, I've got some land in Florida you might be interested in....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Right, and I asked for some corroboration on the claim. If it was as secure as you claim businesses should be moving to it droves. They're not.
> 
> 
> Oh boy...
> ...


So, since he works in the business and you don't who would you say is more qualified? Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> So, since he works in the business and you don't who would you say is more qualified? Regards, Steadfastly


Me? Yea sure...I'm going with me. Or any of the others who also chimed in. 

You ever going to provide that YouTube link to the scam? It wasn't in your original post.

As for iPhone vs. Galaxy II -- all nice phones. No doubt about it. Buy what suits your needs. But try not to be sold on one or the other based on hype or fear mongering.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I can't seriously believe this needs to be explained, yes the guy is qualified to sell you a product. Yes he may know his product, but he also has an OPINION on what he PREFERS. That does not equate to anything being 'better'. You seriously can't understand that different people have different needs from a product? You honestly believe that because you and a guy at the phone store think the Samsung phone is the best phone ever that it is? You are that narcissistic?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I can't seriously believe this needs to be explained, yes the guy is qualified to sell you a product. Yes he may know his product, but he also has an OPINION on what he PREFERS. That does not equate to anything being 'better'. *You seriously can't understand that different people have different needs from a product? *You honestly believe that because you and a guy at the phone store think the Samsung phone is the best phone ever that it is? You are that narcissistic?


If you read post #29 you would see that I don't feel this way at all.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The girlfriends son just came back from dropping off his Samsung Galaxy for repairs. He has had it for about 4 months. Konked out


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The girlfriends son just came back from dropping off his Samsung Galaxy for repairs. He has had it for about 4 months. Konked out


Well that seals it then. All Samsung phones suck and the iPhone is better


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So you have two girlfriend*S*. That's way better than an iPhone or a Nexus!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

So I guess I'm in the "other" catagory:
I had a bag phone once upon a time with Rogers......could never figure out how to take pictures with it though??!!sigiifa

I don't own a cell phone anymore. I don't think I could afford the monthly bills. 
If I needed a business phone where I was out in the field alot,of course. 
I get by with a cheap laptop, a Mac-Up-chuck Restaurant wi-fi and a softphone on my voip account.
$9.95 a month , all the bells and whistles and unlimited calling anywhere in North America.
9kkhhd
Cheers, d.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Based purely on playing with my coworkers' new Android for a few minutes, I'll stick with my iPhone.

Security?

Man I wish I could have half of the time and money back that we waste on such things.

Consider the resources we spend on protecting ourselves from each other.

Sometimes I'm embarrassed to be a human.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a Galaxy and have no complaints, plus it's not Apple.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I put Apple stickers on my PC.

Seems to run better.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I prefer Android based phones. Two main reasons. Apple locks you into their system. Going outside their box is difficult, and functionality suffers. Second reason is upfront cost. On a plan the Samsung is cheaper to walk out the door with. Oh yeah, one more reason - It ain't APPLE.

Dan


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

To take things in a different direction, the brand new HTC 8x looks like it might be the phone that gets Microsoft back in the game. 

I hope so, competition is good. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I hope so, competition is good.


Absolutely! One thing is for sure: this current crop of phones from Apple, Samsung and HTC are FANTASTIC bits of hardware. The graphics and general processing units on phones have really jumped ahead. This is going to make it a whole lot easier for OS and App developers to do some very cool stuff with with the computers in our pockets.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Is that a computer in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------

